# Blank Screen on RWD or FF



## getit2d (Mar 29, 2015)

TiVo Edge is giving me a blank screen when I try to FF or RWD thru commercials, any help is greatly appreciated. Call TiVo open ticket but have not heard back from them.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Do you have your Output Resolution on the TiVo set to 4K or Auto?

Try setting it to 1080P and see if there's improvement.

Who Fast Forwards a TiVo anyway? Why wouldn't you use the 30 Second Skip feature?

-KP


----------

